# Griffin with istick 60w



## Zebelial (30/9/16)

Hey guys. Noob here. 

I've been looking into some RTA's and I'm kinda liking the Griffin. I'm currently using the melo 2 and going through a coil every 3 to 4 days. That's why I want to go RTA and since I don't like dripping. Now currently I only have the istick 60w mod. And with it I hardly ever go over 40w. Will the Griffin actually work on the Istick for the time being. As far as I know they both use the 510 connector but I would rather get advice first than spend the money first. Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (30/9/16)

The Griffin will run on the TC60W. Battery life may be a little short if you build down to 0.30ohm or lower as the iStick 60W only uses a single 18650, but get a LG 3000mah turd in there and you will have decent battery life.


----------



## Zebelial (30/9/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> The Griffin will run on the TC60W. Battery life may be a little short if you build down to 0.30ohm or lower as the iStick 60W only uses a single 18650, but get a LG 3000mah turd in there and you will have decent battery life.


Awesome. Already got 2 LG 3000mah batteries. One charging at home and one in device at the moment. I checked a few reviews on the Griffin and it seems like leaking is an issue if you don't wick correctly. I'm guessing the wicking of this RTA is all trail and error. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakez (30/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Awesome. Already got 2 LG 3000mah batteries. One charging at home and one in device at the moment. I checked a few reviews on the Griffin and it seems like leaking is an issue if you don't wick correctly. I'm guessing the wicking of this RTA is all trail and error.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Leaking can be an issue if you don't wick or if you don't close the juice flow when refilling, but me being a noob vaper actually managed to get my wicking right. Theres a video by RipTrippers that shows how to wisk, check his youtube page. 
In terms of power I run mine off an eLeaf Ipower at 40-45w and its perfect, flavour is great on simple nichrome80 wide at about 0.4 ohm so you would be fine running off the Istick60
BTW if you looking to buy I have one for sale @Zebelial


----------



## Zebelial (30/9/16)

Shakez said:


> Leaking can be an issue if you don't wick or if you don't close the juice flow when refilling, but me being a noob vaper actually managed to get my wicking right. Theres a video by RipTrippers that shows how to wisk, check his youtube page.
> In terms of power I run mine off an eLeaf Ipower at 40-45w and its perfect, flavour is great on simple nichrome80 wide at about 0.4 ohm so you would be fine running off the Istick60
> BTW if you looking to buy I have one for sale @Zebelial


Yeah. Subscribed to rip trippers and watched the video. But not even rip mentions any leaking just that it guzzles juice... DIY for the win 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Yeah. Subscribed to rip trippers and watched the video. But not even rip mentions any leaking just that it guzzles juice... DIY for the win
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Hi @Zebelial, are you referring to the Griffin 25? Griffin 25+? Griffin 22 RTA?


----------



## Zebelial (30/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi @Zebelial, are you referring to the Griffin 25? Griffin 25+? Griffin 22 RTA?


Sorry about that. I'm referring to the Griffin 25 plus 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Sorry about that. I'm referring to the Griffin 25 plus
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



I'm sure you know this but the deck has been improved from the griffin 25 so I don't see how it would leak if you just do normal basic wicking, nothing special and I'm sure it would be just fine.

I always found the griffins so forgiving when it comes to wicking, no matter how I wicked it I have never received one drop of leaking. So don't even worry about it, if you like the RTA then go for it, Geekvape makes amazing RTA's in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (30/9/16)

My Griffin is my current All day tank when I am out and about, I run it on a evic vtc mini, with fused aliens and it is awesome. Good flavour and nice clouds. I have never had it leak with out it being my fault, not closing juice flow when refilling (especially when you had one to many). Wicking is real easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zebelial (30/9/16)

Man you guys are awesome thanks for the replies. I will be getting that Griffin then... Soon @PsiSan thanks for mentioning the aliens as I was wondering about the coils but you covered that curiosity in the post. Mmm one thing though do you use bacon bits for the wick?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## PsiSan (30/9/16)

Not a problem bud, just make sure your resistance if not to low. mine are around .32 at the moment. Enjoy

EDIT: Yes I do use Cotton Bacon bits


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Man you guys are awesome thanks for the replies. I will be getting that Griffin then... Soon @PsiSan thanks for mentioning the aliens as I was wondering about the coils but you covered that curiosity in the post. Mmm one thing though do you use bacon bits for the wick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



I use cotton bacon, works fine for me when you prime the coils and wicks nicely after you built. i.e. put some juice on, pulse, put some juice on, pulse and so on on so on till the wicks are well saturated and worked in. On rip trippers follow up review of the Pharaoh he explains nicely how to do proper "priming" to get the best flavor and longevity out of you wicks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I use cotton bacon, works fine for me when you prime the coils and wicks nicely after you built. i.e. put some juice on, pulse, put some juice on, pulse and so on on so on till the wicks are well saturated and worked in. On rip trippers follow up review of the Pharaoh he explains nicely how to do proper "priming" to get the best flavor and longevity out of you wicks.



If you just wet the wicks and coil and vape on it immediately, you can get funny taste from the cotton at first but it works out after half a tank.


----------



## Zebelial (30/9/16)

PsiSan said:


> Not a problem bud, just make sure your resistance if not to low. mine are around .32 at the moment. Enjoy
> 
> EDIT: Yes I do use Cotton Bacon bits


Will the juggernaut 0.35 or Tiger wire 0.36 prewrapped coils work for the Griffin and a 60w mod? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Will the juggernaut 0.35 or Tiger wire 0.36 prewrapped coils work for the Griffin and a 60w mod?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



In theory it should work fine, Is that 0.35/0.36 per coil or as a pair? Because if its per coil then that OHM will be halved and will be about a 0.18 build, which is kinda low as I have caterpillar wire in an Azeroth RDTA and its about 0.19 and I vape it at about 80watts. As the coils are so thick and chunky they take a while to ramp up, luckily I can set my smok devices to Hard, which gives a nice almost "pre-heat" function to the coils and don't notice it really. So lots to consider


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (30/9/16)

For the 60W I'd suggest getting 0.85 ohm premade claptons from ROF Vape and run them in dual mode which will come out at about 0.43 ohm. They don't require too much wattage to ramp up so the 60W won't struggle to give a satisfying vape.

Currently using these clapton in a Tsunami RDA and running at 35W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial (30/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> In theory it should work fine, Is that 0.35/0.36 per coil or as a pair? Because if its per coil then that OHM will be halved and will be about a 0.18 build, which is kinda low as I have caterpillar wire in an Azeroth RDTA and its about 0.19 and I vape it at about 80watts. As the coils are so thick and chunky they take a while to ramp up, luckily I can set my smok devices to Hard, which gives a nice almost "pre-heat" function to the coils and don't notice it really. So lots to consider


I will need to find out from the vendor but of it halves then the alien Clapton 0.45 should do the trick

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> I will need to find out from the vendor but of it halves then the alien Clapton 0.45 should do the trick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Yip you want to be above the 0.3 threshold at the very least. All the best bud, let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial (30/9/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> For the 60W I'd suggest getting 0.85 ohm premade claptons from ROF Vape and run them in dual mode which will come out at about 0.43 ohm. They don't require too much wattage to ramp up so the 60W won't struggle to give a satisfying vape.
> 
> Currently using these clapton in a Tsunami RDA and running at 35W


Wow thanks for all the details on that reply man. I will try this as you suggested. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebelial (30/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Yip you want to be above the 0.3 threshold at the very least. All the best bud, let us know how it goes


Will do. Just need to get my hands on that tank  And again guys thanks for all the help and advise 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zebelial (21/10/16)

Hey guys finally got my hands on the tank, Running it on 40w with 0.46ohm resistance and not a leak in sight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zebelial (24/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Yip you want to be above the 0.3 threshold at the very least. All the best bud, let us know how it goes


So I got the tank and bought 22awg kanthal wire. Got it built with a single coil to 0.4 ohm and vaping on 30 to 40 watts. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsiSan (24/10/16)

Very nice, hope yours treats you as good as mine has.


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/10/16)

Zebelial said:


> So I got the tank and bought 22awg kanthal wire. Got it built with a single coil to 0.4 ohm and vaping on 30 to 40 watts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



That's brilliant bud @Zebelial, I'm sure you will have many a happy vapes on her.


----------



## Zebelial (24/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> That's brilliant bud @Zebelial, I'm sure you will have many a happy vapes on her.


So far so good. Had some leaking but that is all in my trail and error in wicking. Redid the wick now and presto no leaking. Hehe having a blast on this tank. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

